# Thursday night Bandstand - Unionville



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

old friend of mine lives in Unionville ( very close to my dads place.)
Seems like they have free concerts every Thursday thru the summer.
In 2 weeks its David Clayton Thomas...
Anyways...he reserved some nice seats for us and we enjoyed a 2 hour free Elton John tribute band.
The whole evening was very nice.
He just sent me this pic of the concert.
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

How about another pic.
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Last FREE concert of the summer....another great show.
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Saturday night Sept. 30th...River Run Center ...Guelph ..Ont.
Beatles Number 1 hits concert.
Good show and I knew all the songs...
G.


----------

